# The Vape Guy - Eden - Instant refreshment!



## BumbleBee (30/8/18)

Join me in tropical paradise with Eden, an instantly refreshing blend of *Guava and Grapefruit* delicately balanced with a touch of ice.



 

Available now at www.vapeguy.co.za in 0, 3 and 6mg and served in authentic Chubby Gorilla bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

